# PA water smallmouth.



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Im looking to get into Lake Erie smallmouth fishing this year. I've tried a few times over the last couple of years and can't seem to get into them. I would greatly appreciate a few tips for catching them in PA waters. Things like water temp, depth, bottom content, etc. thanks in advance for your info.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My best advice is to really take the time to learn your boats electronics.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Just fish presque isle in the spring. They'll jump on your hook. Fish rocky bottoms and rip rap but they'll be all over. Jerkbaits and tubes always work well for me but other cranks and stick baits will do it too.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Just fish presque isle in the spring. They'll jump on your hook. Fish rocky bottoms and rip rap but they'll be all over. Jerkbaits and tubes always work well for me but other cranks and stick baits will do it too.


Yea I fish presque isle in the spring. Just looking to get into them in the lake.


----------



## Shawn8206 (Apr 21, 2016)

Presque is my favorite place in PA. Spring bite is a blast. Had trouble last year and had to catch them on live bait. We were watching everyone around us catching them on live so if you can't beat them join them. We have also done well in main lake in summer just have to find them


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Just head east out of Presque Isle Bay and follow the shoreline. I've caught smallmouth everywhere along the shoreline for 15 miles east of the bay. Fish anywhere from 8 to 18 FOW in May and you'll catch giant smallmouth. Jerkbaits, tubes, bladebaits, dropshot etc.


----------

